# Lightroom Mobile (Android) Non-Stop Notifications



## Bill Ballard (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello all,

For LR on my phone (Samsung Galaxy S10+), I get non-stop notifications stating 'Import Complete' (or something to that effect) after adding an image to LR. By non-stop,  I mean the notification will appear for two or three days after importing the image, and clearing the notification. After three days, it seems to stop. 

This happens whether or not I add single or multiple images. In Preferences, Auto-Add is turned off; I add images to LR manually.

Not a serious issue, other than being annoying. I've not found anything in the app menus to lend a clue as to what's going on. Any input and suggestions are most appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2019)

That does sound frustrating! If it was me, I'd make sure everything was synced then delete the app and reinstall. That often clears weirdness.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Dec 7, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That does sound frustrating! If it was me, I'd make sure everything was synced then delete the app and reinstall. That often clears weirdness.



Thank you - just after I started the thread, I did go into the LR app in my 'Settings' and cleared the cache. That may have done the trick; at least thus far, there have been no more notifications! We'll see what happens when more images are imported...


----------

